# Wilson Staff fybrid



## shewy (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone play one of these? I'm thinking of putting the 19.5 in my bag to bridge the gap between 3 wood and 4h.Which model HS/RS original?
Not many reviews about on this one


----------



## RGDave (Jul 23, 2012)

Do I have the 19.5 degree "super-club" to end all clubs? No. 

I do however have the 5 wood (for sale) which is suspiciously about 1.5 degrees less loft, and I also have a collection of iron-replacement/hybrids...in 20/24 and 27.

They're terrific. 

t.b.h. I can't see why you would look beyond getting another Titleist 910 to match.

- - - - 

Considering I tried all of the range and never quite saw the logic of the magic-voodoo-in-between club says quite a lot about it.


----------



## shewy (Jul 23, 2012)

Just gauging what people think, I've found lower lofted hybrids hard to hit and don't really get the benifit out of them, a 5w may be to close to my 3 wood off the deck,so was kind of looking at an inbetween club. 19 deg and 41" sounded perfect.
Also I think a 3h is to close to a 4h for me it was 10 yards tops.
I'll have to try the 910H in 19 degrees against the fybrid.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 23, 2012)

shewy, I totally get where you are going with this.

I guess a club like this would be perfect between 3 wood and 4h.

I never carry more than 1 hybrid, I just chop and change them out, mostly to take into account the par 3s at my regular courses.

A lot of players seem to feel the 5 wood is a bit pointless, but I disagree. It's easy to take 10 yards off a 5 wood, probably one of the most straightforward shots in golf. Flat out, on a dry-ish course, I can reach greens up to 210 yards away with a 5 wood. I also use it out the fluffy stuff for 170-180-190 rather than grab a 4 iron.

My partner uses a Titleist 5 wood (like your 3 wood probably) and I've been persuading him to use it all over the place. We have a hole which needs a 205 max shot to short of a lake. I've seen him out with hybrids and 4 irons and stuff, it's just not the shot. He can probably carry his 5 wood 205 but I've got him gripping down and swinging gently, it's working a treat.

189 par 3 over a lake (always into the wind)? He's out with 4 and 5 irons and coming up a few yards short of the carry. He's now out with the 5 wood. Easy.


----------



## shewy (Jul 23, 2012)

Tried a few FW out last time I was home (currently offshore) TBH not that keen on the Titleist 910f 5w for some reason,tried the RBZ as well an thats mince. The only 5w I have liked in recent times was the Mizuno MP titanium.
I usually carry 1 hybrid as well but recent testing showed I hit my 5i as far as my 4i so I dropped my 4i and put a 4h in,then found my 4h going as far as my 3h as well (prob better shaft) 
So it's the old question 5w or 7w or 2/3h to fill the gap,saw the fybrid as a good bridge,I tried the fybrid hybrid in it's first form and remember it was easy to hit,very high launching (well the 3h anyways).
200-210 yards for me is a 3 wood anyways and the hybrid goes around 170, ideally looking at a 180-190 club.


----------



## shewy (Dec 20, 2014)

Being on nights and a bit bored I've been trawling the net and I came across this little gem,you know what I've still got that gap between my 4h and 3w and I never did try out the fybrid. I've been pondering the very same question and most of you said go for a 5 wood, but you know what I'm going to go for one of these as you can pick them up dirt cheap lol.
Call it a late xmas pressie as I'm working and not home till the 28th.


----------

